# Free Icons



## Don Philippo (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wo man qualitativ gute Icons runterladen kann?
Am besten wären ICL-Packages (Icon Libraries).

Gruß,
Philippo


----------



## Julian-w (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

diese Icons sind zwar nicht in einem ICL-Package, sehen aber trotzdem gut aus.

http://www.silvestre.com.ar/


----------



## Don Philippo (18. September 2007)

Merci. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Julian-w (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein paar Seiten gefunden:

http://sa-ki.deviantart.com/art/NeonX-Icons-61288559
http://yellowicon.com/downloads/


----------



## Don Philippo (18. September 2007)

Noch viel cooler!! Dankeeee! ;-)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. September 2007)

Immer wieder gern benutzt werden auch die Silk Icons von Mark James.


----------



## Don Philippo (27. August 2008)

Hab noch ein geniales Freeware-Programm gefunden, mit dem man echt gut arbeiten kann.

*IcoFX *
_V1.6.3_

Hier die Haupt-Funktionen:
_
 Support for Vista icon with PNG compression
 Create icons for Windows 98 / ME / 2000 / XP / Vista
 Support for Macintosh OS X icons
 Convert Macintosh icons to Windows icons
 Create icon libraries
 Create favicon for websites or blogs
 Easily convert images to icons
 Add, change or delete icons inside exe files
 Support for transparency (alpha channel)
 Batch processing for import, export and extract
 Multiple language support
 More than 40 effects + custom filter
 Resolutions up to 256x256
 Data types: 2, 16, 256, True Color, True Color + Alpha
 Extract icons from 32 bit exe and dll
 Import and export images
 Transparent, Brighten/Darken, Blur/Sharpen tools
 etc.
_
*Hier geht's zum Download:*
http://icofx.ro/

Schaut's Euch mal an!!


----------

